# 2 sided hard drive?



## granfire (Feb 23, 2011)

A problem I have never had before:
My hard drive space is divided.
1sthalf is about full. I am not sorry that 'Prison Tycoon Alcatraz' did not load, but I do need to worry...

How do I move stuff from one side to the other...the computer is about 4 years old by now... shows you how much serious stuff I do on this thing... the hard-drive outlived the flat screen monitor...hurray for packrat-ismn...


----------



## perceive (Feb 24, 2011)

I am guesing you use Windows?  What you need to look at is how much of the space you are using is installed by programs (mainly in "C:\Program Files") and how much is stuff like pdf files, mp3 files, movies etc.  The movies and other files can just be dragged to a new folder on the other half.  It may cause some errors such as "file dannot be found" in some media programs, but just point it to the new location.  Programs are a whole lot more complicated and usualy the best way is to uninstall and reinstall, not always practical of course.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Feb 24, 2011)

2 sided?  As in you're running an old windows version that only recognized a small drive, or dual boot, or you have two drives in one case, and only one is connected?

If you're using windows, and both drives are accessible, just open a folder on each drive, drag and drop.  Having a drive full shouldn't keep you from running a program, unless you're using an inordinate amount of virtual memory.


----------



## granfire (Feb 24, 2011)

Vista 

What can I say, it was what I could get at the time to upgrade to what I needed, WoW be damned.

When I check my free space I see the /c part and another one...I think I have to check the address for it. naturally, the first is almost full, the second completely empty - and half of my memory listed in the specs...
Baffled, I never had to worry about that.

(one is called 'Acer' - C; the other 'Data' - D...)

So I need to figure out how to send from c to d...got it...


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Feb 25, 2011)

UGH!  Hate Vista.  My gf's laptop has it, and it was a real pain trying to get rid of an "anti-virus" virus.  None of the AV programs wanted to play nice with Vista.

If it's just files- music, pics, whatever- open both folders, drag and drop.  Sounds like you could use a good spring cleaning though.  Might want to take it to someone you trust and have them clear all your temporary internet junk, stop programs from opening automatically, and clear up the registry.


----------



## granfire (Feb 25, 2011)

I am usually pretty good with keeping temp files down and such. 

Just why the put a divided hard drive in is a puzzle to me. I mean, it was rated at X memory, but it's X/2 really. 

Then again, it took me 4 or 5 years to fill it up, that ought to tell you something....

(the one good things about Vista: it is good about keeping the drive defragmented. Didn't know that until I went into the maintenance mode and looked to take care of that. Not sure what Windows 7 does, though I got a laptop with it on, I never use it.)


----------

